# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  AMD Mobile Sempron 3200+ για laptop

## pas2007

Πωλείται AMD Mobile Sempron 3200+ για laptop σε άριστη κατάσταση.   Τιμή 10€
Χαρακτηριστικά:
PU part number SMS3200HAX4CM
Stepping codeLBBVF
Frequency3200+ (rated)
1600 MHz (real)
Clock multiplier8
Package638-pin lidless micro-PGA
1.38" x 1.38" (3.5 cm x 3.5 cm)
AMD Package number29249
Socket S1 (S1g1)
Architecture / Microarchitecture
MicroarchitectureK8
Processor coreKeene
Core steppingF2
Manufacturing process0.09 micron
Data width64 bit
The number of CPU cores1
The number of threads1
Floating Point UnitIntegrated
Level 1 cache size64 KB 2-way set associative instruction cache
64 KB 2-way set associative data cache
Level 2 cache size512 KB 16-way set associative cache
MultiprocessingUniprocessor
Features
MMX instructions
Extensions to MMX
3DNow! technology
Extensions to 3DNow!
SSE / Streaming SIMD Extensions
SSE2 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 2
SSE3 / Streaming SIMD Extensions 3
AMD64 / AMD 64-bit technology
EVP / Enhanced Virus Protection
Low power featuresPowerNow! technology
Integrated peripherals / components
Integrated graphicsNone
Memory controllerThe number of controllers: 1
Memory channels: 2
Supported memory: DDR2
Other peripheralsOne 16-bit HyperTransport link with speeds up to 800 MHz
Electrical / Thermal parameters
V core1.125V / 1.15V / 1.2V
Maximum operating temperature95°C
Thermal Design Power 25 Watt

----------

